# EZM1.1 dial marker misalignment



## ten13th

The person that produced the misaligned dial of 556 is at it again. Except for this time he/she up the ante by rotating the dial a bit between printing of the luminous markers and non-luminous markers. I've forward the images to WatchBuys and also contacted Sinn via their website contact form. This is not my first Sinn, but it is the first Sinn that I had QC issue. I understand mishaps will occur in manufacturing, even the tightest QC standard would have a few noncompliant products slip through. It is just extremely unfortunate that it happens on the EZM1.1, especially considering this is a high profile LE. Hopefully, this will be resolved quickly, thus turning this QC slip into a great customer service story. Well, below are some photos of giggles.


----------



## sticky

Hope you get it resolved O.K. Because IMO the Sinn is basically a high end watch and as such no flaws are acceptable.


----------



## ten13th

I just find it comical and feel embarrassed for them that this would happen on the top of line watch. My other Sinns of all different price points don't have this dial printing issue. When I saw the 556 thread, I just thought wow that's really bad luck in getting one like that. It turns out I have the same luck.
Heading to Las Vegas for the week. I shall put everything on green on the roulette table. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> I just find it comical and feel sorry for them that this would happen on the top of line watch. My other Sinns of all different price points don't have this dial printing issue. When I saw the 556 thread, I just thought wow that's really bad luck in getting one like that. It turns out I have the same luck.
> Heading to Las Vegas for the week. I shall put everything on green on the roulette table.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up ten, i hope all new owners give their pieces a good look over and check in. Ive just rechecked my EZM10 and U212 i hope they put that staff member that did mine on to fixing yours up as it is as completely expected to be a "spot on". mission timer..all the best Dave


----------



## dmcutter

I don't really understand how it would happen. I would expect that the dial is laid out with CAD software, where you would make 1 marker and copy it radially at specific degree increments. No reason why the layout wouldn't be exact, and I would expect the manufacturing process to replicate the computer designed layout. Shoot, CNC machining is to fractions of micrometers, right? In this day and age I don't see where the human error would come into it, except maybe misaligning the entire dial insert...but that shouldn't get past QC.


----------



## ten13th

The lumed markers (the wider marker) and the non lumed marker are printed in separate steps/tools. So a slight shift would cause the mistake we see in my dial. It’s not uncommon in production to have these issues, but for the most part they are worked out in production verification trial. For consumer electronic product like a smartphone the trial could be thousands of product to fine tune all the steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Far out....i hope a few of the owners chime in soon with status of their dials,or im not commiting to one prior to seeing it in flesh


----------



## prateeko

Surprising that this was missed, what with the Germans being so German.


----------



## ten13th

prateeko said:


> Surprising that this was missed, what with the Germans being so German.


Probably was preoccupied with moving into the new office. lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I

ten13th said:


> Probably was preoccupied with moving into the new office. lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yea, I was thinking about that too, couple of these misalignments just after moving. Let's hope there aren't more of these, specially at this price point...


----------



## SnakeMan

The EZM 1.1 is a Limited Edition of just 500 pieces ........ So.... I wonder how many EZM 1.1 specific spare parts, such as dials, Sinn would typically hold for future servicing requirements?


----------



## sticky

SnakeMan said:


> The EZM 1.1 is a Limited Edition of just 500 pieces ........ So.... I wonder how many EZM 1.1 specific spare parts, such as dials, Sinn would typically hold for future servicing requirements?


Sinn are reputed to be pretty good when it comes to holding spares. I hope it's true as I've got a L.E. coming my way and first dibs on another.


----------



## ten13th

Quick update. My EZM1.1 will be heading back to Sinn via WatchBuys for farther evaluation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jberb55

ten13th said:


> Quick update. My EZM1.1 will be heading back to Sinn via WatchBuys for farther evaluation.


I think mine may have a slight misalignment as well, but it doesn't yet bother me enough to send it back to Germany. Here is a pic that may help with your case. Please update your thread with progress.


----------



## jberb55

Try that again. I see it at the 35m marker most (25 on the bezel)


----------



## ten13th

jberb55 said:


> Try that again. I see it at the 35m marker most (25 on the bezel)


Looks like your non-lumed markers are misaligned in a clockwise rotation. Mine was counterclockwise. Even though it might not bother you now. I would suggest you inform AD and Sinn about it so Sinn could really look into their production process on the dial. As they haven't delivered all 500 units, perhaps they could address this for yet to delivered EZM1.1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

I think I saw a few more in the "New Sinn EZM 1.1 Limited Edition" thread, ugh. Wonder if all 1.1 dials were made in one production run months ago. Now that Sinn is aware of the issue, hopefully Sinn would stop dial production and watch shipping until the problem was identified and resolved, and examine and replace any problem dials before shipping. Hope so, would think a high percentage of Sinn customers are enthusiasts with a fine attention to details and rightfully high expectations.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I think it’s possible that you guys are seeing misalignment but it may just be slight distortion from the curve of the crystal.


----------



## ten13th

Hoppyjr said:


> I think it's possible that you guys are seeing misalignment but it may just be slight distortion from the curve of the crystal.


Wishful thinking, HoppyJR. I know this is difficult to believe, considering EZM1.1 is one of the iconic and top of the range offering. My 856UTC, multiple 103 and multiple EZMs are perfectly aligned. However, the misalignment happened on EZM1.1. The misalignment are between lumed indices (60, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 ...) and non-lumed indices. All indices are on the same plane/dial surface, so any parallax from double dome crystal is really not an issue for causing visual distortion of distances between adjacent indices.

To the credit of WatchBuys and Sinn, they immediately asked me to send the watch back after reviewing the photos I provided to them. As indicated in the previous post, my EZM1.1 is going back to Sinn via Watchbuys to get this issue addressed.

I would suggest other EZM1.1 owners to forward their misalignment indices photos to Sinn. So Sinn can troubleshoot what went wrong in the process.


----------



## ten13th

Quick update
11/27 - FedEx watch to WatchBuys
11/29 - WatchBuys received my EZM1.1 today, will prepare it for the journey back to Sinn.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ten13th said:


> Wishful thinking, HoppyJR. I know this is difficult to believe, considering EZM1.1 is one of the iconic and top of the range offering. My 856UTC, multiple 103 and multiple EZMs are perfectly aligned. However, the misalignment happened on EZM1.1. The misalignment are between lumed indices (60, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 ...) and non-lumed indices. All indices are on the same plane/dial surface, so any parallax from double dome crystal is really not an issue for causing visual distortion of distances between adjacent indices.
> 
> To the credit of WatchBuys and Sinn, they immediately asked me to send the watch back after reviewing the photos I provided to them. As indicated in the previous post, my EZM1.1 is going back to Sinn via Watchbuys to get this issue addressed.
> 
> I would suggest other EZM1.1 owners to forward their misalignment indices photos to Sinn. So Sinn can troubleshoot what went wrong in the process.


OK, I see what you mean now. I was looking at dial-bezel alignment.

I think mine is good.


----------



## prateeko

Disappointing to hear of in the first place, but reassuring to hear how WatchBuys and Sinn are taking it seriously.


----------



## ten13th

Close-ups with red squares added.


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> Close-ups with red squares added.


This helps me see the issue more readily. I'm hoping the one I just got doesn't have the issue but am not sure.

Good that Sinn (and WatchBuys) was so good about trying to fix the issue. Definitely keep us updated on the progress of the replacement / fix!


----------



## egwatchfan

This is really a shame but it's no surprise that Watchbuys and Sinn seem to be all over this. Really curious to see if this is a problem with a few 1.1s, many 1.1s, or MOST 1.1s. For such a high profile watch it's a shame Sinn didn't catch this up front. Disturbing that we recently saw this on that other model as well... Curious to hear how this works out and what Sinn ends up doing for you!!


----------



## ten13th

I think couple other EZM1.1 might have misalignment as well when I go through the EZM1.1 thread. But it’s hard to tell when the photos are angled wrist shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> I think couple other EZM1.1 have misalignment as well when I go through the EZM1.1 thread. But it's hard to tell when the photos are angled wrist shots


Do you want others to post shots to help see if it's a more systemic issue?


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> Do you want others to post shots to help see if it's a more systemic issue?


It would be a good idea for individual owners to examine their EZM1.1 carefully. If there is misalignment with your watch, regardless if it bothers you or not, it should be reported back to Sinn to help them track down systematic production issue.

When I look at the photo of your 1.1, I see slight misalignment, with thin indices off slightly off by counter-clockwise against the thicker (lumed) indices. A bit more gap between 14 to 15 than 15 to 16. You get the idea.

TRHall, you would be the better judge, since you have the watch in hand.


----------



## DaveandStu

trhall said:


> Do you want others to post shots to help see if it's a more systemic issue?


How does your bezel reciprocate?

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Seiko owners would be calling that “spot on” if their watches bezel alignments were only that much off!


----------



## ten13th

Scout said:


> Seiko owners would be calling that "spot on" if their watches bezel alignments were only that much off!


Nothing wrong with EZM1.1 bezel, it is spot on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SMP_DON

Scout said:


> Seiko owners would be calling that "spot on" if their watches bezel alignments were only that much off!


Yeah, but the lume baby. Glows like a torch all night long. 

Sent by Teletype viaTapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

SMP_DON said:


> Yeah, but the lume baby. Glows like a torch all night long.
> 
> Sent by Teletype viaTapatalk


:lol:

I know you're poking fun, but....


----------



## Hoppyjr

I sent mine in for a new dial too. Thanks to the OP for pointing it out.


----------



## SMP_DON

Hoppyjr said:


> I know you're poking fun, but....


Hey Hop, Actually I was referring to Seiko's lumebrite. Thats what Seiko owners rave about and its true. While my EZM3F lume is good it cant compare to the Seiko's.










Seiko's chapter rings have a history misalignment thats a fact. 

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mine went back on December 15 and is on its way back to me, with scheduled delivery on Tuesday. They replaced my dial. I appreciate the quick service turnaround from Sinn.


----------



## jberb55

Two week turnaround, that’s pretty good. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Just received my EZM 1.1 over the weekend and was very curious if my dial mirrored the OPs. From what I can see from the chrono's minute counter, the minute markings appear to be correct as shown by the minute counter aligning at the 29 and 31 marks; however, the bezel seems ever so slightly off counter-clockwise. The watch is a bit on the heavier side but wears nicely on the bracelet and lug-to-lug length makes the case thickness less noticeable. Thanks again to the OP for noticing the dial issue and sharing with the forum, Watchbuys, and Sinn.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ParkinNJ said:


> Just received my EZM 1.1 over the weekend and was very curious if my dial mirrored the OPs. From what I can see from the chrono's minute counter, the minute markings appear to be correct as shown by the minute counter aligning at the 29 and 31 marks; however, the bezel seems ever so slightly off counter-clockwise. The watch is a bit on the heavier side but wears nicely on the bracelet and lug-to-lug length makes the case thickness less noticeable. Thanks again to the OP for noticing the dial issue and sharing with the forum, Watchbuys, and Sinn.


Your dial looks good to me.

The bezel looks a tiny bit off. I'm not sure if it's worth sending to Germany, but maybe RGM (the US Sinn service center) can adjust it.


----------



## 4236

In 5. Dec. my AD told me he got information from factory, my Sinn should be back in two weeks, but i am still waiting


----------



## Dualmonitors

trhall said:


> Do you want others to post shots to help see if it's a more systemic issue?


@trhall: isn't your chrono hand not centered properly at the 12 o'clock position?

The dial is more clockwise rotated than it ought to be.


----------



## trhall

Dualmonitors said:


> @trhall: isn't your chrono hand not centered properly at the 12 o'clock position?
> 
> The dial is more clockwise rotated than it ought to be.


I think that was due to my poor angle for that quick photo. Not 100% certain though.


----------



## tinman143

4236 said:


> In 5. Dec. my AD told me he got information from factory, my Sinn should be back in two weeks, but i am still waiting


Are the second markers off here? EG - @:59 & @:31 seconds?


----------



## 4236

tinman143 said:


> Are the second markers off here? EG - @:59 & @:31 seconds?


Yes they are, and now my watch is in the warranty repair, the dial is being changed.


----------



## ParkinNJ

I sent a few pics to Rob at Watchbuys who will forward to Sinn for their evaluation and determine if the bezel is within their tolerances. The bezel is slightly misaligned which is somewhat disappointing considering the cost and I have other watches where the bezel and dial markers are aligned center-to-center.



Hoppyjr said:


> Your dial looks good to me.
> 
> The bezel looks a tiny bit off. I'm not sure if it's worth sending to Germany, but maybe RGM (the US Sinn service center) can adjust it.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I checked with UPS and learned that my 1.1 will require $49.95 in customs fees, payable to UPS. This is less that customs duty would be for a purchase, but still I find it unacceptable when the repair is due to factory defects....on a $5,000 watch. 

Edit: I contacted Sinn and they are helping in another way. I’m satisfied with their customer service.


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Hoppyjr said:


> I checked with UPS and learned that my 1.1 will require $49.95 in customs fees, payable to UPS. This is less that customs duty would be for a purchase, but still I find it unacceptable when the repair is due to factory defects....on a $5,000 watch.
> 
> I contacted Sinn via email and they are very cordial, but not willing to cover the fees.


I'm curious why you didn't:
Ship the watch back to Watchbuys, have Watchbuys send to Sinn in Germany, have Sinn in Germany send watch back to Watchbuys, have Watchbuys send watch back to you. That would have taken away your responsibility of the import fees you're now having to pay.


----------



## jberb55

Hoppyjr said:


> I checked with UPS and learned that my 1.1 will require $49.95 in customs fees, payable to UPS. This is less that customs duty would be for a purchase, but still I find it unacceptable when the repair is due to factory defects....on a $5,000 watch.
> 
> I contacted Sinn via email and they are very cordial, but not willing to cover the fees.


That's not cool. Did Sinn pay for the shipping both ways? What involvement did Watchbuys have? Apologies for asking a bunch of questions that don't really help you. As posted earlier in this thread, my dial is also misaligned... And it's hassles like this that keep me from sending it in (without watch for weeks, anxiety of something happening during shipment, shipping/customs fees, watch coming back with new different issue).


----------



## Dualmonitors

jberb55 said:


> That's not cool. Did Sinn pay for the shipping both ways? What involvement did Watchbuys have? Apologies for asking a bunch of questions that don't really help you. As posted earlier in this thread, my dial is also misaligned... And it's hassles like this that keep me from sending it in (without watch for weeks, anxiety of something happening during shipment, shipping/customs fees, watch coming back with new different issue).


@jberb55:

"... watch coming back with new different issue"

That is a genuine concern! Once they work on a watch, it's been reopened and it's entirely uncertain if other issues may come up.

There are so many "moving parts" or parameters involved in this - skill of the particular watchmaker assigned to your piece, how distracted or careful he might be at that time, etc. Plus, the mere removal of the movement out of the case may change some of the finer adjustments in the movement so does the watch need to be regulated again?

On the other hand, fair is fair and it's not right for you to have received a poorly quality controlled dial.

Tough call/difficult decision to make: to send back or not to send back.

Maybe asking Sinn to send RGM a new dial and sending your watch to Pennsylvania is the best middle of the road option? Thinking out loud here.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I dealt directly with Sinn in Germany. They did provide the label both ways, but I’m a bit disappointed in customs fees, although it didn’t stop me from picking up the watch. 

Had I shipped to Watchbuys that would have been on my dime. I also think it would have went to RGM and I prefer using Sinn Germany. 

This said, I checked the marker alignment and the new one is spot on. I wrapped it back in the plastic as I’m already looking at something else and the 1.1 will likely be leaving. 

It’s a cool watch, but I picked up a Sea Dweller while waiting for this to come home. You guys know how this goes...


----------



## CFK-OB

Hoppyjr said:


> I dealt directly with Sinn in Germany. They did provide the label both ways, but I'm a bit disappointed in customs fees, although it didn't stop me from picking up the watch.
> 
> Had I shipped to Watchbuys that would have been on my dime. I also think it would have went to RGM and I prefer using Sinn Germany.
> 
> This said, I checked the marker alignment and the new one is spot on. I wrapped it back in the plastic as I'm already looking at something else and the 1.1 will likely be leaving.
> 
> It's a cool watch, but I picked up a Sea Dweller while waiting for this to come home. You guys know how this goes...


Wait, so you already had a watch and then you went and bought another watch? I'm so confused!

:-d


----------



## Hoppyjr

CFK-OB said:


> Wait, so you already had a watch and then you went and bought another watch? I'm so confused!
> 
> :-d


Owning more than one watch....shocker I know! :lol:

Picked up the SD while the 1.1 was away for service. It's a sickness.


----------



## ten13th

Hoppyjr said:


> I dealt directly with Sinn in Germany. They did provide the label both ways, but I'm a bit disappointed in customs fees, although it didn't stop me from picking up the watch. Had I shipped to Watchbuys that would have been on my dime. I also think it would have went to RGM and I prefer using Sinn Germany. This said, I checked the marker alignment and the new one is spot on. I wrapped it back in the plastic as I'm already looking at something else and the 1.1 will likely be leaving. It's a cool watch, but I picked up a Sea Dweller while waiting for this to come home. You guys know how this goes...


Since I purchased the watch via WatchBuys, I elected to go the same route for the dial fix. My watch was received by WatchBuys on November 29th. Since I was traveling for the bulk of December, I wasn't in a hurry to have the watch back. Currently, I'm waiting for an update from WatchBuys after they are back from holiday break and the major winter storm in East coast. Hopefully, I will have something to report back soon and receive my watch back. My route is much longer in wait time than the direct method of Hoppyjr, but it is ZERO cost out of my pocket, WatchBuys/Sinn take care of all shipping and duty.


----------



## jb1776

I totally get hoppyjr on this. I've been on a buying spree since returning my watch for repair, including buying a watch from hoppyjr it turns out. Maybe filling the void of the disappointment if I were to be self-analytical.

This situation reminds me of my EZM 1 years ago. I bought it off of eBay and it arrived non-running. I was livid, nothing about the eBay sale indicated the watch wasn't working, and finding a 3H EZM 1 was pretty hard at the time. But I had gotten a good price off the auction-style sale and I swallowed hard and sent it to Germany for repair. Even with the repair I had gotten the watch for an acceptable price, and now it was fresh from repair. But I had gotten a bad mojo with the watch, having waited quite a while looking for one, then that moment when I unboxed it to find it broken had just cast a curse on my view of it. I ended up selling it. 

Of course I later regretted it, and so when I could buy a 1.1 I jumped on it as an opportunity to get another EZM 1 (ish) but this time brand new, so I wouldn't get the bad mojo from it being broken. Of course it malfunctions within the first month and the whole cycle repeats. Now again I have thoughts of selling out of bad mojo with the watch. Of course it would have to be returned to me first... I called WB in sometime in early December as I recall, they called Sinn and I got an estimate that it would be back hopefully before Xmas as it was repaired and in testing. I didn't receive it, but I have to admit I'm not sitting around worrying about it, which tells me my relationship with the watch is in trouble.


----------



## Dualmonitors

jb1776 said:


> I totally get hoppyjr on this. I've been on a buying spree since returning my watch for repair, including buying a watch from hoppyjr it turns out. Maybe filling the void of the disappointment if I were to be self-analytical.
> 
> This situation reminds me of my EZM 1 years ago. I bought it off of eBay and it arrived non-running. I was livid, nothing about the eBay sale indicated the watch wasn't working, and finding a 3H EZM 1 was pretty hard at the time. But I had gotten a good price off the auction-style sale and I swallowed hard and sent it to Germany for repair. Even with the repair I had gotten the watch for an acceptable price, and now it was fresh from repair. But I had gotten a bad mojo with the watch, having waited quite a while looking for one, then that moment when I unboxed it to find it broken had just cast a curse on my view of it. I ended up selling it.
> 
> Of course I later regretted it, and so when I could buy a 1.1 I jumped on it as an opportunity to get another EZM 1 (ish) but this time brand new, so I wouldn't get the bad mojo from it being broken. Of course it malfunctions within the first month and the whole cycle repeats. Now again I have thoughts of selling out of bad mojo with the watch. Of course it would have to be returned to me first... I called WB in sometime in early December as I recall, they called Sinn and I got an estimate that it would be back hopefully before Xmas as it was repaired and in testing. I didn't receive it, but I have to admit I'm not sitting around worrying about it, which tells me my relationship with the watch is in trouble.


@jb1776: I'm very disappointed with your various situations with your Sinn watches, as well as your even more disappointing customer service interactions with Sinn! That's enough to give one pause and not buy Sinn watches!

That said, I just bought and received my first Sinn, so...

I'm not sure I understand what you meant by "bad mojo". Machines break, need service, and become fixed and functions well again! Think about a bigger machine, like a car or ship - they can't sell it each time something needs servicing.

Once your watches come back from service and functions well, wouldn't you be overjoyed and start to enjoy your watch finally, albeit with an unfortunate delay?


----------



## jb1776

I'm not bashing Sinn, WatchBuys, or their customer service. (The eBay seller who sold me the broken EZM 1, well... But even there I made the decision to keep the watch, he offered to take it back; given the low auction price I wasn't surprised.) Sinn fixed my EZM 1, and returned it just as I would have expected, I'm sure they will do it again this time. WB was quick to get me a label and send it back to Sinn for repair, and estimates of return are just estimates.

Mojo: a magic spell, hex, or charm; _broadly_ : magical power

I think for many of us a watch is a emotional item, otherwise we'd all have smartwatches or just look at our phones to tell time. So for me when a watch gets negative vibes attached to it it takes that positive emotional connection away. Instead of lovingly looking at the watch and how great it is, I look at it and think about how it disappointed me. I have a number of watches, selling one isn't a big deal, so it can be a little thing that makes me decide to sell one on. The greatest watch I ever had I sold because I thought somebody else should be able to share in the wonder of owning it. I regretted the sale later.

I'm not saying that to sell because of bad mojo is a good idea, or makes logical sense, but I do it. I'll see when I get it back if I am excited to have it again or if I'd rather sell. I'm just sharing what I find a rather ironic experience regarding buying two watches, that's all.


----------



## Hoppyjr

jb1776 said:


> I totally get hoppyjr on this. I've been on a buying spree since returning my watch for repair, including buying a watch from hoppyjr it turns out. Maybe filling the void of the disappointment if I were to be self-analytical.
> 
> This situation reminds me of my EZM 1 years ago. I bought it off of eBay and it arrived non-running. I was livid, nothing about the eBay sale indicated the watch wasn't working, and finding a 3H EZM 1 was pretty hard at the time. But I had gotten a good price off the auction-style sale and I swallowed hard and sent it to Germany for repair. Even with the repair I had gotten the watch for an acceptable price, and now it was fresh from repair. But I had gotten a bad mojo with the watch, having waited quite a while looking for one, then that moment when I unboxed it to find it broken had just cast a curse on my view of it. I ended up selling it.
> 
> Of course I later regretted it, and so when I could buy a 1.1 I jumped on it as an opportunity to get another EZM 1 (ish) but this time brand new, so I wouldn't get the bad mojo from it being broken. Of course it malfunctions within the first month and the whole cycle repeats. Now again I have thoughts of selling out of bad mojo with the watch. Of course it would have to be returned to me first... I called WB in sometime in early December as I recall, they called Sinn and I got an estimate that it would be back hopefully before Xmas as it was repaired and in testing. I didn't receive it, but I have to admit I'm not sitting around worrying about it, which tells me my relationship with the watch is in trouble.


Great minds and similar tastes. I missed the original EZM 1 when it was sold new, but I always loved the EZM look. So much so that I've owned the EZM 3F many times. This time I wasn't initially in a position to jump on the 1.1 reservation/order, but a friend helped make it possible. I find the size, appearance, and legibility to be everything I wanted.

I also understand that "bad feeling" but, after drooling over mine even more, I intend to remain a 1.1 owner. It is a fantastic watch.

I can also say this; while it's frustrating to have problems on a brand new watch, I once had the 12 marker fall off my (then) new Rolex Explorer 1 (14270) and float around in the dial. It annoyed the crap out of me, but it got fixed. Sinn does have QC issues on occasion, but they do build a unique and rugged watch. I also believe their customer service team to be sincere in their desire to make the customer happy.

Let them fix your 1.1 and enjoy the heck out of it.

Hoppy


----------



## ten13th

It has been over two months since my initial discovery of the indices printing misalignment on my EZM1.1. Since I finally got some update from WB, no watch yet, I thought it would be a good reference for the community to outline the events. Will update this post as new info/event occurs.

11/19 - Emailed Rob of WatchBuys of the issue, with photos. 
11/21 - Response from Matt of WB. Resend photos to Matt. Matt forward photos to Sinn.
11/21 - After consulting with Sinn, Matt of WB requested a call with me for next step. Next step is to send the watch back to WB then WB forward it to Sinn. WB provided prepaid FedEx label.
11/29 - EZM1.1 received by WB
1/22 - Update from Sinn/WB - Matt, "I received an update from Sinn this morning, and they are waiting on the required parts to complete service." No ETA on when the part will be available.


----------



## Hoppyjr

This should be addressed quickly. It was an expensive watch.


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> It has been over two months since my initial discovery of the indices printing misalignment on my EZM1.1. Since I finally got some update from WB, no watch yet, I thought it would be a good reference for the community to outline the events. Will update this post as new info/event occurs.


At least you've gotten a reply from WB. My request hasn't been answered and it's been a few weeks. I'm going to have to call, I think.

Keep us updated! Hoping you get your watch back soon.


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> At least you've gotten a reply from WB. My request hasn't been answered and it's been a few weeks. I'm going to have to call, I think.
> 
> Keep us updated! Hoping you get your watch back soon.


I've 20+ years of experience of R&D and shipping products in consumer electronic space. I understand the production cycle of products at companies and factories, where production lines are planned out 6 to 12 months or longer in advance. Especially for a company like Sinn that has significantly increase the variety of products and volume of production. It could be challenging to triage issues that are outside of the production plan quickly. None the less, it is less than optimal to keep customers in the dark.


----------



## ten13th

ten13th said:


> It has been over two months since my initial discovery of the indices printing misalignment on my EZM1.1. Since I finally got some update from WB, no watch yet, I thought it would be a good reference for the community to outline the events. Will update this post as new info/event occurs.
> 
> 11/19 - Emailed Rob of WatchBuys of the issue, with photos.
> 11/21 - Response from Matt of WB. Resend photos to Matt. Matt forward photos to Sinn.
> 11/21 - After consulting with Sinn, Matt of WB requested a call with me for next step. Next step is to send the watch back to WB then WB forward it to Sinn. WB provided prepaid FedEx label.
> 11/29 - EZM1.1 received by WB
> 1/22 - Update from Sinn/WB - Matt, "I received an update from Sinn this morning, and they are waiting on the required parts to complete service." No ETA on when the part will be available.


1/28 - Sinn reached out to me to apologize for the long delay with an offer of free strap. However they can't provide an ETA on when dial will be supplied to them. 
2/8 - WatchBuys called me. Informed me that Sinn said probably another six weeks before watch will be ready for shipment to WB.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Geof3

Tough one... the Germans seem to work on a different timeline than us. For instance, when a UX goes back the the Fathership (has to due to the oil fill) for service it is a 3-6 month process. Generally, warranty issues take precedence. Also, part of the lack of response is the holidays. I’m pretty sure Sinn closes for two full weeks, might even be 3, if I recall from a post awhile back. Frustrating as it is, rest assured you will get your watch back in perfect condition. And, be glad it’s not a Patek. A friend of mine sent hers in for a new crown. Got it back a year and a half later and out 2k...


----------



## ten13th

http://watchesbysjx.com/2018/02/han...nd-how-it-compares-to-the-original-ezm-1.html

Let's hope Sinn is reading the forum as well, and get to the bottom of this issue. It seems there are more printing alignment issues reported in 2017/18 than previous years. EZM1.1, 556 to name a few.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## utex94

Hi Guys,

I stumbled across this thread when it was linked through the 556 misalignment thread. I saw earlier that another member asked that we post images of our 1.1 dial to see if they also exhibit the misalignment. Mine is early in the run, #31. Unfortunately, I can't get eyes on it right now as it's packed away, but I did take a couple of pictures of it before doing so.

I *think* I see some of the misalignment in this photo, but would like to ask other members with more experience to comment as well?

Hope you all get it resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## ten13th

utex94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I stumbled across this thread when it was linked through the 556 misalignment thread. I saw earlier that another member asked that we post images of our 1.1 dial to see if they also exhibit the misalignment. Mine is early in the run, #31. Unfortunately, I can't get eyes on it right now as it's packed away, but I did take a couple of pictures of it before doing so.
> 
> I *think* I see some of the misalignment in this photo, but would like to ask other members with more experience to comment as well?
> 
> Hope you all get it resolved to your satisfaction.
> 
> View attachment 12934461


Unfortunately it looks misaligned to me.

The key is to look at the printed lumed indices 0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55 and the non-lumed indices next to it on both sides. The spacing should be the same. The easiest location to spot misalignment is at 25, 30 and 35.

On your dial it is pretty easy to see that non-lumed indices is misaligned to the left compare to the lumed indices.

My 856UTC, EZM2, EZM3, multiple 103, 203 and 303 all have perfect alignment on indice printing. I don't see why we should accept anything less for a flagship product.


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Unfortunately it looks misaligned to me.
> 
> The key is to look at the printed lumed indices 0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55 and the non-lumed indices next to it on both sides. The spacing should be the same. The easiest location to spot misalignment is at 25, 30 and 35.
> 
> On your dial it is pretty easy to see that non-lumed indices is misaligned to the left compare to the lumed indices.
> 
> My 856UTC, EZM2, EZM3, multiple 103, 203 and 303 all have perfect alignment on indice printing. I don't see why we should accept anything less for a flagship product.


It should be a priority...for this to be a put at the forefront...there is no other solution that can be suggested imho

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> It should be a priority...for this to be a put at the forefront...there is no other solution that can be suggested imho
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave for your support.

To SINN's credit, once the issue with my dial was made aware to them they responded quickly. However it is still taking a long time to get it addressed due to the long lead time for the replacement dial.

I'm a bit disheartened by responses of some forum members when they dismiss the issue on EZM1.1 or 556 as barely noticeable or if can't be seen with a naked eye it's fine. The issue can be spotted without optical ad if you know what to look for. I would think their perspective would be much different if it was their watches in question.

Anyway, according to the last communication with Sinn/WB. My watch should be returning in the coming weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Thanks Dave for your support.
> 
> To SINN's credit, once the issue with my dial was made aware to them they responded quickly. However it is still taking a long time to get it addressed due to the long lead time for the replacement dial.
> 
> I'm a bit disheartened by responses of some forum members when they dismiss the issue as barely noticeable or if can't be seen with a naked eye it's fine. The issue can be spotted without optical ad if you know what to look for. I would think their perspective would be much different if it was their watches in question.
> 
> Anyway, according to the last communication with Sinn/WB. My watch should be returning in the coming weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Gday Ten,
Positive thoughts that all that were unfortunate enough to recieve the mis aligned dial get a fresh "Buzz" when their repaired 1.1's are returned, and back on the wrist...and get back to the fun stuff!
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

I agree that it should have never made it past their QC before assembly, but I’ve experienced excellent customer service from Sinn on this and prior service needs. They will make it right.


----------



## Dufresne

Sorry, guys but what are we supposed to see? Can someone circle the defect in a pic or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Dufresne said:


> Sorry, guys but what are we supposed to see? Can someone circle the defect in a pic or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind, I think I was able to gather what you were talking about by reading the similar thread re: the 556. Is it the same issue. I would characterize that as a "misprinting" of the dial due to the uneven spacing between indices. I guess I assumed that "misalignment" meant that the whole dial was rotated odd center in some way. I'm not sure I would have noticed this issue. In any case, I hope Sinn fixes it to your satisfaction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

After reading through this thread, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the final batch of EZM 1.1s that WatchBuys is expecting will have better alignment for the markers.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Semper Jeep said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the final batch of EZM 1.1s that WatchBuys is expecting will have better alignment for the markers.


You're one of the lucky last few?


----------



## Hoppyjr

How many of these did we actually have that were misprinted? I’m looking for clarification to step on any future rumors....

ten13th
jberb55
4236
trhall 
utex94
hoppyjr 


I know you other guys are still waiting for repair and it’s very unfortunate any of us experienced this on one of their flagship pieces, but 6 out of 500 isn’t as bad as it could have been. 

Let’s hope everyone gets theirs back soon.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Hoppyjr said:


> You're one of the lucky last few?


I believe so. I missed the offering in the first round because I didn't want to pay the price at first and by the time I finally came around, they were sold out. I wonder how many slots there were in the final round from last month?


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Semper Jeep said:


> I believe so. I missed the offering in the first round because I didn't want to pay the price at first and by the time I finally came around, they were sold out. I wonder how many slots there were in the final round from last month?


I was told by WB ~20 pieces.


----------



## SMP_DON

Hoppyjr said:


> How many of these did we actually have that were misprinted? I'm looking for clarification to step on any future rumors....
> 
> ten13th
> jberb55
> 4236
> trhall
> utex94
> hoppyjr
> 
> I know you other guys are still waiting for repair and it's very unfortunate any of us experienced this on one of their flagship pieces, but 6 out of 500 isn't as bad as it could have been.
> 
> Let's hope everyone gets theirs back soon.


There are more than that because some didnt notice or don't want to ship the watch to back to Sinn. Plus not everyone posts on WUS.
There are also 556 misalignment issues reported here and a EZM3F where the dial was not centered. 
We really don't know how many watches out there have these issues. 
It seems recently this has been happening alot more frequently. 
So if you buy a Sinn you better check it sooner rather than later.

P.S. Just keeping it real. Nothing but respect for you.

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Unacceptable!They owe you another watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr

SMP_DON said:


> There are more than that because some didnt notice or don't want to ship the watch to back to Sinn. Plus not everyone posts on WUS.
> There are also 556 misalignment issues reported here and a EZM3F where the dial was not centered.
> We really don't know how many watches out there have these issues.
> It seems recently this has been happening alot more frequently.
> So if you buy a Sinn you better check it sooner rather than later.
> 
> P.S. Just keeping it real. Nothing but respect for you.
> 
> Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


I understand and agree. It's sloppy QC, but they still make a good watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr

They replaced mine, but I’ve got my eye on something else so it isn’t sticking around.

Edit: disregard the above. I can’t let her go just yet.


----------



## ATL Jack

SMP_DON said:


> There are more than that because some didnt notice or don't want to ship the watch to back to Sinn. Plus not everyone posts on WUS.
> There are also 556 misalignment issues reported here and a EZM3F where the dial was not centered.
> We really don't know how many watches out there have these issues.
> It seems recently this has been happening alot more frequently.
> So if you buy a Sinn you better check it sooner rather than later.
> 
> P.S. Just keeping it real. Nothing but respect for you.
> 
> Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


Mine suffers from the misalignment. My second hand also doesnt zero properly, which I find more annoying than the dial. I've been traveling so much lately I havent had an opportunity to contact WatchBuys about it yet, but I plan to this week.

I still love it though. Here is it in Anitgua a couple months ago.


----------



## ten13th

ATL Jack, We will add your name to the list once you get confirmation from WB/SINN.


----------



## ten13th

3/15 - Update from WB. Sinn is still waiting on dials, no estimate on delivery. ☹


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> 3/15 - Update from WB. Sinn is still waiting on dials, no estimate on delivery. ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hang in there guys!!...


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Hang in there guys!!...


Dave, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## ATL Jack

ten13th said:


> 3/15 - Update from WB. Sinn is still waiting on dials, no estimate on delivery. ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I spoke to WB about my dial. They will send it to Germany for me, but they cautioned that it will be a while. I think I will hang on to it for a couple months hoping that the backlog will sort out before sending it.


----------



## ten13th

ATL Jack said:


> I spoke to WB about my dial. They will send it to Germany for me, but they cautioned that it will be a while. I think I will hang on to it for a couple months hoping that the backlog will sort out before sending it.


That would not be a bad strategy in dealing with this unfortunate circumstance.

If I put my product manufacturing operational hat on, with just the seven publically reported EZM1.1 dial on this thread alone. With the serial number of each watch, it is easy to pinpoint the exact patch, production date, number of dials that have this issue. With this data, I would queue up the supply chain to produce replacement dials for the entire batch, reported or not. Thus Sinn would have a stockpile of replacement dial ready to go when replacement is required.

Hopefully, the long waiting for replacement dial will only be experienced by the few of us initiators that first drew attention to this issue.

The EZM1.1 SINNful Seven: 

ten13th
jberb55
4236
trhall 
utex94
hoppyjr 
ATL Jack


----------



## egwatchfan

ten13th said:


> If I put my product manufacturing operational hat on, with just the seven publically reported EZM1.1 dial on this thread alone. With the serial number of each watch, it is easy to pinpoint the exact patch, production date, number of dials that have this issue. With this data, I would queue up the supply chain to produce replacement dials for the entire batch, reported or not. Thus Sinn would have a stockpile of replacement dial ready to go when replacement is required.


Sounds like Sinn should hire YOU!!!!


----------



## utex94

I'm going to contact Watchbuys this week to get the process started on mine, I guess. I think I got mine pretty early in the run, not sure if they sent out the pieces sequentially, but my watch is 031.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jberb55

Checking in, hoped to find some good news about ten13th's watch. I've got a UX that needs a new battery and am thinking of sending both watches in.



utex94 said:


> I'm going to contact Watchbuys this week to get the process started on mine


How is that going?


----------



## ten13th

jberb55 said:


> Checking in, hoped to find some good news about ten13th's watch. I've got a UX that needs a new battery and am thinking of sending both watches in.
> 
> How is that going?


Still waiting.

It has been so ridiculously long that I almost forgot that I even bought this watch. lol.

This might be the last time I'll preorder a LE watch from Sinn. I've been tracking pre-own LE Sinns for the past 18 months, specifically EZM1.1, 103 A Sa B and U1 Pro. These Sinn LE with production of 100 or more could be had for less than MSRP. With pre-owned, at least I could examine the photos of the watch before making a purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abmw

Hi guys,

Just got my Ezm1.1 in today but the bezel looks misaligned and the seconds hand is slightly off from airplanes totalizer. (Hard to tell in pic) I don't think I have a dial misprint but can you guys take a quick look at it. I know the camera angle may affect the symmetry of things. I have already emailed WatchBuys about the bezel and minute hand. I am a bit dissapointed after months of waiting.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jberb55

Ah gee ten, sorry to hear about the lack of progress

abmw: my seconds hand is slightly off, similar to yours. see the pic(s) earlier in this thread. in your pic, the bezel appears to highlight an issue with the dial between 11:00 and 12:00. I figured I'd ask Sinn to address the seconds hand reset position when I eventually send it for a dial replacement


----------



## abmw

jberb55 said:


> Ah gee ten, sorry to hear about the lack of progress
> 
> abmw: my seconds hand is slightly off, similar to yours. see the pic(s) earlier in this thread. in your pic, the bezel appears to highlight an issue with the dial between 11:00 and 12:00. I figured I'd ask Sinn to address the seconds hand reset position when I eventually send it for a dial replacement


I think you are right..the issue is the hashes between the 11 and 12. Good eye.


----------



## andy_s

That bezel pip looks slightly off like the first series early 3H: [top one]


----------



## abmw

andy_s said:


> That bezel pip looks slightly off like the first series early 3H: [top one]


I ll take a look later to see if it's just the angle of my pic or the pip is off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Ugh. 6.5 months of keenly waiting for my place in this LE queue, and the longer it takes, the more 1.1 problems are arising here. I haven't followed the problems of one of my watches before so I have nothing to compare the 1.1 issues shared on WUS with. I'm wondering if my 1.1 frustration is unrealistic, naive or what.

1.1 problems I seem to remember learning about on WUS to date:

Dial issues
Movement problem resulting in faulty chrono reset
A pip alignment issue?
Chronograph seconds and minute hands not aligning on reset

Truth hurts? Too much information? Whatever, I'm still ridiculously keen about this 1.1.


----------



## abmw

Watch Free Fall said:


> Ugh. 6.5 months of keenly waiting for my place in this LE queue, and the longer it takes, the more 1.1 problems are arising here. I haven't followed the problems of one of my watches before so I have nothing to compare the 1.1 issues shared on WUS with. I'm wondering if my 1.1 frustration is unrealistic, naive or what.
> 
> 1.1 problems I seem to remember learning about on WUS to date:
> 
> Dial issues
> Movement problem resulting in faulty chrono reset
> A pip alignment issue?
> Chronograph seconds and minute hands not aligning on reset
> 
> Truth hurts? Too much information? Whatever, I'm still ridiculously keen about this 1.1.


I think 6 months is about how long I waited for mine. I did get a chance to talk to Watchbuys and they did offer to send it back to Germany for Sinn to evaluate. They took the time to follow up with me via the phone after they had replied to my concerns via email. I am going to do what the some of the others are doing which is hold off on sending it back and just wear it and enjoy it. I will send it back after the backlog of new ones is cleared. I am honestly surprised by all the issues that cropped up given that this is a halo model but at the end of the day I think Sinn will try to make it right even if it takes some time.


----------



## ten13th

Finally! Some good news after almost six months to the date of initial reporting.


----------



## DaveandStu

Fingers crossed for all new owners, that this has just been one bad speedbump..and they are dead on every increment and function is flawless...I mean that I'm not taking the "mickey" out of Sinn.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

That bezel/dial alignment is definitely way off - obvious as can be near 10:00 - 11:00. Not sure if it's bezel alignment or dial weirdness or a combination of both - but it's not even remotely accurate at 11:00.

Hard to tell from the pics about the seconds/minutes totalizer alignment but could very well be.

That bezel/dial misalignment is completely unacceptable on a $600 Hamilton, never mind a watch that nears $5000. I have no idea why Sinn's quality control sucks so badly on these - definitely pursue complete resolution of it, and hopefully after the fixes are done you'll have the wonderful watch it has the potential to be. I would immediately contact Sinn directly as well, providing pics with the obvious misalignments circled. Sometimes going direct to the source will give you a better/quicker resolution.

Best of luck.



abmw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my Ezm1.1 in today but the bezel looks misaligned and the seconds hand is slightly off from airplanes totalizer. (Hard to tell in pic) I don't think I have a dial misprint but can you guys take a quick look at it. I know the camera angle may affect the symmetry of things. I have already emailed WatchBuys about the bezel and minute hand. I am a bit dissapointed after months of waiting.
> 
> View attachment 13067707
> View attachment 13067711
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Received my 1.1 yesterday and all is well IMHO other than a slightly offset pip. 
An easily replaced bezel insert, notified Sinn and will see what Sinn has to say.
Amazingly happy to finally have this watch, what a beauty, wow, wow, wow --


----------



## ten13th

Watch Free Fall said:


> Received my 1.1 yesterday and all is well IMHO other than a slightly offset pip.
> An easily replaced bezel insert, notified Sinn and will see what Sinn has to say.
> Amazingly happy to finally have this watch, what a beauty, wow, wow, wow --
> View attachment 13107089
> 
> View attachment 13107095


Congrats. Lovely watch, I almost forgot what it looks like.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> Congrats. Lovely watch, I almost forgot what it looks like.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Wait, you were notified about your 1.1 a few days before me, haven't you received your 1.1 with new dial yet?


----------



## ten13th

Watch Free Fall said:


> Wait, you were notified about your 1.1 a few days before me, haven't you received your 1.1 with new dial yet?


That email from Sinn on 4/17th was the last time I heard from Sinn or WB.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> That email from Sinn on 4/17th was the last time I heard from Sinn or WB.


Oh man, I empathize :roll:


----------



## ten13th

The saga continues. 

According to the email from Sinn on 4/17, WB should have contacted me during the week of 4/23rd. On May 2nd, I sent an email to WB inquiring the status of my EZM1.1, as I have not heard from WB. WB was surprised by my inquiry, as they have not heard anything from Sinn, contrary to what Sinn had indicated in their email to me on 4/17th. 

At this time I'm just going to let WB and Sinn sort this out. On my part, there is no expectation on when this watch will return, as to avoid any farther disappointment and frustration. As a brand, this is a really sad thing.


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## harry_flashman

@ten13th — your patience is quite the virtue. I appreciate all your continued posts and great pictures. I’d think at this point WB/Sinn would send you a free 556 as a courtesy! At least something to wear in the interim... Best of luck on your saga, hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## stockae92

Watch Free Fall said:


> View attachment 13107089


I think the one I have has this triangle alignment issue. I wonder if all EZM 1.1 bezel has this.

And from my naked eye, dial (indices) alignment looks good. I am not going to bust out the loupe and try to find faults. If its good enough when I look at it, its good enough. 

(From some of the previous posts, some of the dial issue is pretty obvious, and definitely warrant a trip back to WB/Sinn)

If the misaligned triangle is in fact a warranty item, then I might just wear the watch, and send it back before the warranty end and let them fix it.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

stockae92 said:


> I think the one I have has this triangle alignment issue. I wonder if all EZM 1.1 bezel has this.
> 
> And from my naked eye, dial (indices) alignment looks good. I am not going to bust out the loupe and try to find faults. If its good enough when I look at it, its good enough.
> 
> (From some of the previous posts, some of the dial issue is pretty obvious, and definitely warrant a trip back to WB/Sinn)
> 
> If the misaligned triangle is in fact a warranty item, then I might just wear the watch, and send it back before the warranty end and let them fix it.


Any chance you could post a photo of your bezel insert triangle? It would be interesting to compare them.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

stockae92 said:


> I think the one I have has this triangle alignment issue. I wonder if all EZM 1.1 bezel has this.
> 
> And from my naked eye, dial (indices) alignment looks good. I am not going to bust out the loupe and try to find faults. If its good enough when I look at it, its good enough.
> 
> (From some of the previous posts, some of the dial issue is pretty obvious, and definitely warrant a trip back to WB/Sinn)
> 
> If the misaligned triangle is in fact a warranty item, then I might just wear the watch, and send it back before the warranty end and let them fix it.


Any chance you could post a photo of your bezel insert triangle? It would be interesting to compare them.


----------



## stockae92

Watch Free Fall said:


> Any chance you could post a photo of your bezel insert triangle? It would be interesting to compare them.


i can do that later on. but it looks exact like the one Watch Free Fall posted earlier.

edit: I meant you sir. Some how I talk to a person and refer him in 3rd person. Oh wait, I just did that again. LOL


----------



## stockae92

Ok, here's a photo follow up of the bezel triangle. Again, I wonder if all the bezel looks like this.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

stockae92 said:


> Ok, here's a photo follow up of the bezel triangle. Again, I wonder if all the bezel looks like this.


Looks similar. Funny how the photo of the issue doesn't look as problematic as my naked eye seems to. I think a photo that better communicates the issue is the stack of 3 EZM1 photographed edge on by andy_s in this thread, but a couple pages earlier.


----------



## stockae92

Watch Free Fall said:


> Looks similar. Funny how the photo of the issue doesn't look as problematic as my naked eye seems to. I think a photo that better communicates the issue is the stack of 3 EZM1 photographed edge on by andy_s in this thread, but a couple pages earlier.


To me, IRL, the issue isn't very noticeable to me, unless I look for it. That's partly because of my old eyes I am sure. If you don't tell me to look for it, it would probably just remain unnoticed for a long long time.

Along with the stacked up EZM 1 photo, your photo with the red dots helps.

Anyway, that doesn't bother me (much, yet  ). And maybe if Sinn has updated bezel insert that resolves the issue, I would send the watch in before the warranty period expires.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

stockae92 said:


> To me, IRL, the issue isn't very noticeable to me, unless I look for it. That's partly because of my old eyes I am sure. If you don't tell me to look for it, it would probably just remain unnoticed for a long long time.
> 
> Along with the stacked up EZM 1 photo, your photo with the red dots helps.
> 
> Anyway, that doesn't bother me (much, yet  ). And maybe if Sinn has updated bezel insert that resolves the issue, I would send the watch in before the warranty period expires.


Yep, it seems I'm in the same boat.....but....then....I....start to think how 3 of my last 4 Sinns have had issues when I received them (2 warranty and this one that has been considered "within spec" based on my red dot photo), and the cost of the 1.1....and then I think I shouldn't let this drop with Sinn...


----------



## ten13th

Finally got a FedEx tracking number for the return of my EZM1.1 from WB. ETA this Thursday. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DaveandStu

Got everything crossed for you ten!
Looking forward to your pics mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> Finally got a FedEx tracking number for the return of my EZM1.1 from WB. ETA this Thursday.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Right ON


----------



## ten13th

It is back. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> It is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I bet you're glad to be back in the rotation, Mr. 1.1


----------



## Watch Free Fall

1


----------



## ten13th

stockae92 said:


> Ok, here's a photo follow up of the bezel triangle. Again, I wonder if all the bezel looks like this.


My 1.1 bezel indices to pip alignment is just like your picture. Having just gotten my watch back after almost seven months of wait for dial alignment replacement. I'm going to let the bezel slide. If it starts to bother me, I'll sell the watch.

I still plan to write an open letter to Sinn about their "within spec" excuses for all these naked eye (I've 20/20 vision, was at 20/15 all the way till my late 30's) visible misalignment issues.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ATL Jack

ten13th said:


> I still plan to write an open letter to Sinn about their "within spec" excuses for all these naked eye (I've 20/20 vision, was at 20/15 all the way till my late 30's) visible misalignment issues.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Can you elaborate on the "within spec excuses"? I apologize if I missed it within this thread. You make it sound like Sinn was reluctant to fix it. Did they deny the warranty claim?

As I mentioned earlier in this thread I was holding off on sending mine in because WB informed me that they had no indication of how long it would take. Now that you have yours back I am tempted to send mine in.


----------



## ten13th

ATL Jack said:


> Can you elaborate on the "within spec excuses"? I apologize if I missed it within this thread. You make it sound like Sinn was reluctant to fix it. Did they deny the warranty claim?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in this thread I was holding off on sending mine in because WB informed me that they had no indication of how long it would take. Now that you have yours back I am tempted to send mine in.


You should ping Sinn and AD to see what they say.

The within spec comment was referring to another WUS' feedback on 556 misalignment. When he submitted picture of his dial through AD > Sinn QC, the dial was within spec. But when he submitted the pic through Sinn website, the head of development saw it and said it need to be replaced. In that incidence not everyone at Sinn is on the same page about quality.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> My 1.1 bezel indices to pip alignment is just like your picture. Having just gotten my watch back after almost seven months of wait for dial alignment replacement. I'm going to let the bezel slide. If it starts to bother me, I'll sell the watch.
> 
> I still plan to write an open letter to Sinn about their "within spec" excuses for all these naked eye (I've 20/20 vision, was at 20/15 all the way till my late 30's) visible misalignment issues.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I just noticed this Sept 4, 2017 1.1 press-release with 1.1 bezel insert pip that seems to be the same as the offset ones we received. (similar offset pip in: https://www.professionalwatches.com/the-sinn-ezm-11-mission-timer/, Sinn EZM 1.1 mission timer chronograph - Time Transformed, Hands-On with the Sinn EZM 1.1 (And How It Compares to the Original EZM 1) | SJX Watches, https://www.ablogtowatch.com/sinn-ezm-1-1-limited-edition-watch/).


----------



## ten13th

It has been a month since the return of my EZM1.1. The watch has been running nonstop since its return, only two of the days were on my wrist, the remaining days were on a watch winder. I also had the Chrono running on couple long stretches to test out the Chrono and resetting function, BTW the minute hand of Chrono is the best visual indicator of the indices alignment. After the fix, the minute hand is hitting the center of every indice. It seems while the watch was with Sinn, they regulated the movement. Before the service, the watch would gain about one minute over a week. Since its return a month ago, the watch has been spot on without noticeable gain or loss in a month. As you know, there isn't a running second, so the time accuracy is based on eyeballing the minute hand. During the long almost seven month wait for the watch's return, I have thought about selling the watch upon its return. However, seeing it running correctly and how awesome it is to wear it on my wrist it would be a mistake to part with this beautiful iconic piece. Hopefully, those thinking about flipping their EZM1.1 would hold onto them.

Below is a timeline of events for my EZM1.1

11/19 - Emailed Rob of WatchBuys of the issue, with photos. 
11/21 - Response from Matt of WB. Resend photos to Matt. Matt forward photos to Sinn.
11/21 - After consulting with Sinn, Matt of WB requested a call with me for the next step. Next step is to send the watch back to WB then WB forward it to Sinn. WB provided prepaid FedEx label.
11/29 - EZM1.1 received by WB
1/22 - Update from Sinn/WB - Matt, "I received an update from Sinn this morning, and they are waiting on the required parts to complete service." No ETA on when the part will be available. 
1/28 - Sinn reached out to me to apologize for the long delay with an offer of free Sinn logo stuff. However they can't provide an ETA on when dial will be supplied to them.
2/8 - WatchBuys called me. Informed me that Sinn said probably another six weeks before watch will be ready for shipment to WB. 
3/15 - Update from WB. Sinn is still waiting on dials, no estimate on delivery.
4/17 - email from Sandra/Sinn indicated the watch is fixed
5/2 - I inquired WB about the status of the watch, they were surprised by my inquiry, as they have not heard anything from Sinn. So there was some miscommunication from the 4/17 Sinn email. 
6/7 - WB informed me the watch would be leaving Germany
6/12 - WB received watch from Germany
6/15 - Watch returned to me
7/15 - Happy camper, finger crossed

This post would be worthless without pics.


----------



## nodnar

It almost sounds like a labor of love, at least patience. I’d say it’s a keeper now that it’s right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> It has been a month since the return of my EZM1.1.


Great update on your watch. Mine should be coming back soon. Will report back here once it does.


----------



## Radharc

ten13th said:


> Below is a timeline of events for my EZM1.1
> 
> 11/19 - Emailed Rob of WatchBuys of the issue, with photos.
> 11/21 - Response from Matt of WB. Resend photos to Matt. Matt forward photos to Sinn.
> 11/21 - After consulting with Sinn, Matt of WB requested a call with me for the next step. Next step is to send the watch back to WB then WB forward it to Sinn. WB provided prepaid FedEx label.
> 11/29 - EZM1.1 received by WB
> 1/22 - Update from Sinn/WB - Matt, "I received an update from Sinn this morning, and they are waiting on the required parts to complete service." No ETA on when the part will be available.
> 1/28 - Sinn reached out to me to apologize for the long delay with an offer of free Sinn logo stuff. However they can't provide an ETA on when dial will be supplied to them.
> 2/8 - WatchBuys called me. Informed me that Sinn said probably another six weeks before watch will be ready for shipment to WB.
> 3/15 - Update from WB. Sinn is still waiting on dials, no estimate on delivery.
> 4/17 - email from Sandra/Sinn indicated the watch is fixed
> 5/2 - I inquired WB about the status of the watch, they were surprised by my inquiry, as they have not heard anything from Sinn. So there was some miscommunication from the 4/17 Sinn email.
> 6/7 - WB informed me the watch would be leaving Germany
> 6/12 - WB received watch from Germany
> 6/15 - Watch returned to me
> 7/15 - Happy camper, finger crossed


Just felt compelled to say it was really cool of you to put together a timeline like this so interested folks don't need to parse a 7-page thread to figure out what the hell happened. Good on you.


----------



## trhall

Mine came back from Sinn via WB. Excited to have it back.


----------



## ATL Jack

Sent mine in and received a letter stating that they will get back to me once they have a chance to look at it, in 10-12 weeks. :-(


----------



## deediver

The EZM 1.1 looks great with the NATO band. 

The misalignment was hard to see in photos, in many of them I couldn’t tell if it was misaligned or parrallex error. QC should have caught the issue, especially on an LE model. I’ve owned several Sinn watches and have had a couple of warranty claims that were handled well. I own an EZM 10 so I passed on the EZM 1.1, I don’t know if I’ll regret that decision as these pics look really good, especially on a NATO. Good luck with a really cool watch.


----------



## DaveandStu

ATL Jack said:


> Sent mine in and received a letter stating that they will get back to me once they have a chance to look at it, in 10-12 weeks. :-(


That's a bit tough I reckon..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

